# I feel crazy



## Lostgirl160 (Jul 21, 2017)

I just feel so crazy. I don't recognize myself in the mirror and my mind is so full of thoughts.Im constantly asking myself " Am i me??? Am i really going crazy? I feel like im loosing my mind! SERIOUSLY! IM SCARED


----------



## Justbeingascrub (Aug 15, 2017)

Just keep calm this is normal to anyone that has dp/dr. If your asking yourself if your going crazy then your not crazy. A crazy person wouldn't notice or pay attention. Anxiety is the cause for a majority of what your feeling. Distract yourself this is only going to help you such a book, exercise, meet with friends/family, play a game or watch tv (not too much though). You will get through this. WE will get through this just let time pass and you'll notice change.


----------

